

The Real Entrepreneur | What defines one? - vijayanands
http://thestartupcentre.posterous.com/the-real-entrepreneur

======
tluyben2
I often see the line between 'the next Google' and entrepreneur blurred here.
Entrepreneur means you started something and you are taking the risks for it.
If you make $500 or $5 billion with your company, doesn't make you less of a
'real entrepreneur'. If $500, in your country, is enough to pay everything and
save money, that can make you a successful entrepreneur. This blogpost seems
to be talking about the kind of disruptive, big and brass entrepreneurs again,
while most entrepreneurs don't even _want_ to be that. Those things are,
indeed, 1 in a million. Just making enough to buy a sports car, big house and
live a very comfortable life; not 1 in a million. Just hard work and not
making too stupid mistakes.

------
phyllotaxis
I like what he says very much. Perhaps his title is a bit incendiary, but the
principles he writes on are very lucid, and I found myself thinking hard about
them. Excellent read.

~~~
vijayanands
Appreciate the kind words.

Took your suggestion to heart. No theatrics, sticking to the crux of the topic
now. Edited accordingly :)

Update: The title read before "The Real Entrepreneur | Why most are simply
Fake"

